# أساسيات في تقنيات الإيكو



## الأبلق الفرد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

:14:إن شاء الله يعجبوكن.


----------



## نورصباح المختار (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه ,موضوع جميل


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم على عطائك المستمر والمفيد .

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## tigersking007 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم ما لا تعلم


----------



## bu3mmar (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و تقبل الله صيامك و عملك الرائع


----------



## akramaliraqi (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الملفات لم تفتح عندي ... هل تحتاج الى برنامج خاص 

وشكرا


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعكم.
عزيزي تحتاج فقط برنامج فك ضغط winrar أو غيره وستجد بداخله ملف power point


----------



## omarin (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور 1000 شكر


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مايو 2010)

well done


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## riahi fethi (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadba (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadba (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

تحياتي


----------



## Mohammed Aleesawy (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك وسدد خطاك


----------



## م. يحي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## blackhorse (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وربنا يزيد عطاءك 
ودايما في تقدم ورقي


----------

